# Pitbull Must Have List - Dogs & Pups



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Alrighty, so I have not really seen any specific pitbull must have lists or threads on the site and I was thinking it might be helpful for myself and others to get some suggestions. So I guess just post what you feel you could not live without while owning your pit(s)  here is what I have so far:

Wire Dog Crate 

Kong

Boots & Barkley Chew Proof Bed

Out! Bitter Cherry Spray

Anybody care to help me learn how to link to these products? Lol my method didn't work...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Just go to each item's website and copy and paste the url in your post. 

Things I can't live without for Kane:

-- Grain-free food. The Dog Food Project - Grain Free Dog Foods

-- Thick rope tug toys. Mammoth Flossy Chews Multi Knot Rope Bones - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

-- Stuffing-free toys called Skineez (with squeakers removed otherwise Kane WILL get them out on his own). Plush Dog Toys: Skinneez Stuffing Free Dog Toys at Drs. Foster & Smith

-- His Chuck-it for fetch because it really launches the ball and saves my arm. Chuckit! Mega Ball Launcher - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

-- His Jolly Ball. He goes absolutely nuts for it, he loves rolling it around, playing tug with it, and sometimes he'll just lay on the ground biting it at full force over and over again like a baby sucking a pacifier, lol. He hasn't popped it (my expert basketball popper) but has scratched it up a bit. He can play with it for 15 mins inside and then I'll take it away (cuz I have to otherwise he won't stop playing with it) and he'll conk out for an hour. Jolly Ball 8" Romp-N-Roll Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

-- Musher's Secret for the winter months (that could also be used during the summer for hot pavement). Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog

-- His coat for the winter months that I can't remember the company name for.

-- Peanut butter. Any brand.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

A break stick


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Number one thing on the list Dave everything else can wait LMAO!! Just kidding... A nice solid chain set up proper grade hardware bulldog proof!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

- Good heavy duty leather lead and buckle collar.

- Lg size black Kong.

- Crate.

- Good vet, he likes our guy.

- Thick skin (for yourself) to deal with the anti-pit bull dorks....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Sadie said:


> Number one thing on the list Dave everything else can wait LMAO!! Just kidding... A nice solid chain set up proper grade hardware bulldog proof!


hey! Ive been there without one


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Me too and I used my hand in place of the Break Stick... well let's just say that was the last time I ever forgot one LMAO!!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd just like to say that as soon as I read the thread title and before I read the replies, I thought to myself "A breakstick and a thick skin" lol.

So kudos redog and DMTWI haha


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

i hope you never have to use either one


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha well I've already put my thick skin to use with people who were vocal about their opinions, but whatever haha.

Gotta agree about the breakstick though and never having to use it lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I might catch some heat for this...but cheez its is also on the list...dropped one the other day and wasn't fast enough picking it up @[email protected] that's how I learned how high my bully can truly jump. Once he had one he kept searching for more...I oughta get some sort of safe for them or hell end up chewing right through the cupboard after them


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Number one should allways be a breaking stick, generaly more than one, with a few dogs i had one at the back door one in the shed and one where the leads are by the front door. bit weird walking in public with one in your jeans back pocket but if you have to use it it saves so much time it is so worth it.

Big strong collars, people are suprised at a thirty pound dog wearing a collar that could tow a truck but when a crappy one snaps or fails you will never turn back.

Spare parts for the chain spots, same thing there is nothing worse than a weak ring thats been stretched or corroded or even a link and having nothing to fix it. Paramount with more than one dog.

Spill proof water containers, i live in a hot climate and a water bowl/bucket that can spill means a dead dog in summer.[and some spot dog use the water bucket as their favourite toy]

This one sounds stupid but was a little trick i was shown, Spinklers on the spots. when the dogs are being idiots and vocal you just reach out the window turn the water on and the dogs get sprayed lightly with the water sprinkler ! shuts em up for a while as they forget about the dogs and retreat to the kennels lol. your neighbour will thank you trust me and so will your partner when your not around.

A wallet with money in it, for rainy days they pop out of nowhere.

A ton of spare time. They have waaayyyy too much energy.

A good set of ears, to listen to someone with more experience than you, most important trouble saving tool that there is find a person with experience and treat them like a god because they will cut your learning curve in half.

Thats my two cents not the standard ones but valuable all the same.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I might catch some heat for this...but cheez its is also on the list...dropped one the other day and wasn't fast enough picking it up @[email protected] that's how I learned how high my bully can truly jump. Once he had one he kept searching for more...I oughta get some sort of safe for them or hell end up chewing right through the cupboard after them


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

junkyard said:


> bit weird walking in public with one in your jeans back pocket but if you have to use it it saves so much time it is so worth it.


Be careful with this one. In some parts of the US (in my part, lol), a break stick is seen as paraphenalia of dogfighting and you can get in trouble with it. I wouldn't have it visible to the general public, but somewhere close and out of sight.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

There wouldnt be a single soul over here that would even know what one is. Unless they owned the breed. We would have more issues with them being seen as a weapon due to the shape.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

i haven't had my puppy for very long but he takes his michael vick chew top everywhere. vick now has no hands feet or ears lol


----------



## cruelladavl (Jan 10, 2012)

*Must have list!*

I found a bone that Duke finally can't destroy! I will have to go back to PetsMart to get the name for you, but this is the only thing my boy cant destroy! He is a good chewer and just barely 2 so still gnawing at everything. As for the rest of your posted list, that is exactly what I have for Duke. I Never used bitter spray and am ever so grateful he doesn't eat furniture. Major item I would add to the list is EXERCISE! It is as important as any crate or toy!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

For those of you were break sticks are illegal, get one anyways. and have a leather holster made for your leg, similar to what divers wear for there knife. and put it under your jeans, its wear mine is. I dont know if this counts for needing a C&C (carry and conceal) but I have one of those too.

Antlers...elk antlers


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Vilebeast said:


> For those of you were break sticks are illegal, get one anyways. and have a leather holster made for your leg, similar to what divers wear for there knife. and put it under your jeans, its wear mine is. I dont know if this counts for needing a C&C (carry and conceal) but I have one of those too.
> 
> Antlers...elk antlers


:goodpost: Also, if it's illegal to carry a break stick, carry a hard plastic tent stake or something similar. You can't get in trouble for that, lol.


----------

